# Fischsterben im Teich



## Ragnhild (11. März 2007)

Hallo,
seit einigen Tagen finden wir immer wieder kleinere tote Fische im Teich. Die älteren scheinen okay. Jetzt habe ich mir ein offenbar krankes, aber noch lebendes Tier herausgenommen und separat gesetzt:es zeigt einen grauen Belag /graue Verfärbung oben am Kopf und zwischen Rücken-und Schwanzflosse sowie blutige/rote Stellen am Halsbereich. Worum könnte es sich hierbei handeln? Bisher habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Fischerkrankungen in unserem Teich gehabt und somit keine Idee. 
Freue mich auf schnelle Antwort.

Liebe Grüße

Ragnhild


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

Hallo Ragnhild

solche Ferndiagnosen sind sehr schwer.

Außer der Krankheit selbst , sind meist auch die Stressfaktoren welche die Wiederstandskraft schwächen mit zu Beseitigen .
Eine Terapie im Teich ist unvollständig und mit Nebenwirkungen
auf die restliche Fauna und Flora behaftet.
Bei geschwächten und erkrankten Tieren ist meist auch eine Innenhälterung
bei einer gleichzeitigen Sanierung des Teiches notwendig .......

hier sind ein paar Bestimmungsseiten :

die Aquarienseiten sind hiebei meist auch hilfreich
http://www.jameros.de/fischkrankheiten.htm
http://members.aol.com/kjuha/krank.htm

http://www.michasinfopage.de/krankheiten.htm

und hier gibts mögliche Medikationen



gute Besserung


----------



## Michael K (11. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

Hallo Ragnhild,
kurz und knapp.
Deine Wasserwerte sind zu 99 % nicht in Ordnung.
Wie sind diese momentan ?
Oder Deine Fische sind mit zu vielen __ Parasiten in den Winter gegangen.
Abhilfe:
Auf keinen Fall irgend etwas in den Teich schütten. ( noch viel zu kalt )
Das Immunsystem ist noch nicht auf Turen.
Wenn möglich separat in einen nicht zu kleinen gefilterten Becken umsetzen.
Da zu das Teichwasser in das Becken füllen und aufheizen.
Unbedingt einen Abstrich machen und untersuchen wo rum es sich handelt.


----------



## Ragnhild (11. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

Hallo Karsten und Michael,
danke für die schnellen Antwporten. Auf den Seiten mit den Erkrankungen konnte ich bisher nichts finden, was auf das Krankheitsbild unserer Fische passt. Der herausgefangene Fisch hat sich leider schnell verabschiedet, somit kann ich ihn auch nicht mehr therapieren. Die restlichen scheinen zurzeit unauffällig zu sein. Morgen lasse ich auf jeden Fall das Wasser analysieren - da ich bisher keine Probleme mit der Wasserqualität hatte, habe ich außer Schwimmbadtestern auch nichts im Hause. 
Ich melde mich, wenn es genaue Erkenntnisse ghibt.
Liebe Grüße

Ragnhild


----------



## Ragnhild (12. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

So, ich habe das Wasser testen lasen. Ergebnis: katastrophal! Die Fische sind an __ Parasiten erkrankt / gestorben. Jetzt wird der gesamte Teich behandelt, Wassertausch und Medikament. Ich hoffe sehr, dass es funktioniert!
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Norden
Ragnhild


----------



## Michael K (12. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

NEIN DAS WASSER IST VIEL ZU KALT.
Um welche __ Parasiten handelt es sich ?


----------



## Ragnhild (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

Hallo Michael,
erst einmal Danke für die Antwort. Ich war mit Wasserprobe und totem Fisch bei uns im Zoofachgeschäft / Aquaristik / Teich. Dort bekam ich das Mittel Tetra Pond MediFin und die Instruktionen: 1/3 Wasserwechsel, Mittel einschütten und nach 3 Tagen mit Füttern beginnen. Zwischenzeitlich kam Deine Antwort, also war´s schon geschehen. Gefüttert habe ich bisher nicht. Einige Tage nach der Aktion wurde eine wasserprobe untersucht, Ergebnis okay. Die Erkrankung wurde als paraasitäre Erkrankung benannt. Um welche es sich handelt, weiß ich nicht. Aktueller Stand: nach wie vor sterben einzelne Fische, ohne dass sie mir vorher aufgefallen sind. Also kein träges Schwimmen, Taumeln oder ähnliches. Jetzt habe ich eine Frage: Gibt es hier im nördlichen Raum von Hamburg oder im südlichen Schleswig Holstein eine Adresse, wo ich einen toten Fisch zeigen kann und die genaue Ursache erfahre? Bei eventueller Innenhälterung: Welche Behältnisse eignen sich dafür am besten?
Freue mich auf Antwort und wünsche Dir einen sonnigen Frühlingsbeginn!
Ragnhild


----------



## karsten. (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*



			
				Ragnhild schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Gibt es hier im nördlichen Raum von Hamburg oder im südlichen Schleswig Holstein eine Adresse, wo ich einen toten Fisch zeigen kann und die genaue Ursache erfahre?.......



_


Tierklinik Lademannbogen, Klinik für Zierfische
Wilhelm-Stein-Weg 2
22339 Hamburg
Tel: 040 - 5209096 Fax: 040 - 5208844
Email: vkotska@web.de URL: http://www.tierklinik-lademannbogen.de 


Fischgesudheitsdienst Weser Ems Region
Mars-la-Tour-Straße 1
26121 Oldenburg
Tel: 0441-801645


Fischgesundheitsdienst Sproitz
An der Aue 14
2906 Sproitz
Tel: 03588-203033


Hotline zur Tierärztlichen Hochschule Hannover Dr. Henner Neuhaus
Bünteweg 17
30559 Hannover
Tel: 0511-953 8889


Staatl. FSBD Nds. U. Fgd. Dirk Willem Kleingeld (Dipl.Ing.agr.)
Eintrachtweg 17
31171 Hannover
Tel: 0511-1208981


Staatl. FSBD Nds. U. Fgd. Dr. H.-J. Schlotfeld
Eintrachtweg 17
31171 Hannover
Tel: 0511-1208982


Koi-Clinic
Gartenstr. 4
38723 Seesen
Tel: 05381 - 3085 Fax: 05381 - 3022
Email: d.schweda@tierrehacentrum.de URL:  


_*
Vorsicht , nach den Kosten fragen ?*


----------



## Ragnhild (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

Danke Karsten, das ging schnell! Werde mich in HH mal informieren.
Gruß
Ragnhild


----------



## baroni (21. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

hallo ragnhild,
was ist denn nun bei der untersuchung in hamburg heraus gekommen?
mfg michael


----------



## Ragnhild (25. März 2007)

*AW: Fischsterben im Teich*

Bisher hat keine Untesuchung stattgefunden. Grund: Das Sterben hattte aufgehört und die anderen toten Fische waren bereits beseitigt. heute ist nun ein großer __ Goldfisch gestorben, den ich morgen untersuchen lassen will. Fotos mache ich gleich auch von ihm.Melde mich wieder, wenn es neue Erkenntnisse gibt.
Gruß
Ragnhild


----------

